# limitations of 4' turns?



## Don Trinko (Oct 23, 2012)

I am planning for a8 x 12 layout this spring. If I use the 4' curves what limitations will it make for locomotives that i can use? Thanks; Don


----------



## Hoot24 (Sep 5, 2012)

Don Trinko said:


> I am planning for a8 x 12 layout this spring. If I use the 4' curves what limitations will it make for locomotives that i can use? Thanks; Don


Depends really.... If you take a look at the manufacturer's websites, they normally list a "Minimum" diameter curve that their specific locos will run on. The larger the locos, the bigger the curve needed obviously. However, there is a fairly large selection of locos that will negociate 4' diameter curves. Just keep in mind that some rolling stock will demmand a lot of right-a-way space to get around a 4' curve. Hope this helps.


----------



## D1566 (Jun 8, 2012)

Don't bother with a Broadway PRR J1; I don't think mine would negotiate the curvature of the earth 

(edit, sorry just noticed what scale this thread was in!! )


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2012)

All LGB products will run on 4 foot diamater as will all the 2 axle locos by others.
I am able to run Aristo FA, and Bachmann big haulers (with weight added to front truck) on my all 4 foot diameter indoor layout.


----------



## dkirksey (Apr 16, 2010)

I'm with all the above check with the manu to see if they will run on that diameter and also 2 axle locos will run on that track. Keep all of your rolling stock about the same length as your loco due to the inside hangover/right of way.


----------



## mtoney (Oct 6, 2012)

outside rail wear gets pretty severe if you run large engines on R1 curves. All of my G scale is small Euro prototypes from LGB, 0-4-0 loco, 2 axle freight and passenger wagons. They run smooth and quiet, very little maintance needed. Putting metal wheels on everything helps keep the track cleaner as well. Mike


----------



## daylight (Aug 29, 2009)

is an r1 curve equal to a 48" curve.

Thank you


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2012)

R1 is for 1200mm which is approx. 47 3/8 inches.
Close to 48 inches, but not exactly 48 inches.


----------



## daylight (Aug 29, 2009)

Dan Pierce said:


> R1 is for 1200mm which is approx. 47 3/8 inches.
> Close to 48 inches, but not exactly 48 inches.


Thank you for the info. I have a G scale engine 1:32 with a 1-5-0 wheel base (2-10-0)
in US terms. The manual which is unfortunately is in German says 1020 mm minimum radius
which I was able to translate.

I have purchased 8" diameter curves so I should be OK; correct.

Thank you once again. I am looking forward to running this engine and I only have room for a table which is 9' wide.

The engine is a KM1; here is a sample on operation.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ystp3FTnhxk

What is confusing to me is that I have o scale engines which have smaller wheel bases and some of them require a 6' curve (72" diameter)??????

Still confused.


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

I recently sold an Aristocraft 4-6-2 that needed an 8' minimum radius.

Daylight, it all depends on the articulation of the wheels and trucks for the radius requirements.


----------

